# Ebay 20% off everything above £20 with code "CUK20" and 1.05% cashback with TCB



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ebay 20% off everything above £20 with code "CUK20" and 1.05% cashback with TCB*

Hey guys,

I know that a few of DW sponsors have Ebay shops and today you can get 20% off literally anything by using the code above. Valid until 10pm 31/03/2015. Don't forget topcashback and nectar points


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How about a Ferrari


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Maximum coupon value of £50


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kimo said:


> How about a Ferrari


even with 20% off i still couldnt afford one:lol:


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks mate love a bit of discount ha


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

kvn618 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know that a few of DW sponsors have Ebay shops and today you can get 20% off literally anything by using the code above. Valid until 10pm 31/03/2015. Don't forget topcashback and nectar points


Thanks for the heads up mate :thumb:
Just bagged myself 5litres of ValetPro Citrus Pre-Wash for £17.44 delivered
Saved me £4.35 :thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VALETPRO-...043&rk=1&rkt=1&so=lastwatched&sd=171327653699


----------



## Alanalan (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ordered a powerflex engine mount and a jumper...

I've had receipt for the jumper but not the mount??

Also it has 100% disappeared from my buying section... What a pain!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just picked up 5 litres of Autoglym Autogloss rinse for £16:40. Thanks for the code.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for this, just snuck in an order of 1l of sonax ex 04/06 to try out


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Made the most of it too! Meguiars MF Correction compound, and a 3" backing plate and 3.5" MF pad for my DA


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pot of soft 99 mirror shine from nipponshine to complete my set


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That will teach me to read the details of the offer properly I assumed it would run until midnight


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems this has been a massive fail for eBay/PayPal. 

Many orders have either not been processed, or have been charged full price.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I did two orders one went through ok the other said it did but has not materialised a anywhere and 30 mins later the items were back in my basket.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well that's annoying, just checked my PayPal and I've been charged full price! It showed the discount in the eBay app checkout, it's just not worked
Any ideas what I can do? It's only £4 but annoying nonetheless


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Well that's annoying, just checked my PayPal and I've been charged full price! It showed the discount in the eBay app checkout, it's just not worked
> Any ideas what I can do? It's only £4 but annoying nonetheless


That happened to me last time they did this. If you ring them and explain the situation they can see the purchases and transactions, they then credit your PayPal account with the discount you should have received.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> That happened to me last time they did this. If you ring them and explain the situation they can see the purchases and transactions, they then credit your PayPal account with the discount you should have received.


Thanks for that, did you ring eBay or PayPal?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for that, did you ring eBay or PayPal?


Ring eBay mate. If memory serves me I think it's an 03 number so included in contract minutes


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Ring eBay mate. If memory serves me I think it's an 03 number so included in contract minutes


Cheers, they open at 8 so I'll be on the phone straight away!


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

*Ebay 20% off everything above £20 with code "CUK20" and 1.05% cashback with TCB*



Hereisphilly said:


> Well that's annoying, just checked my PayPal and I've been charged full price! It showed the discount in the eBay app checkout, it's just not worked
> Any ideas what I can do? It's only £4 but annoying nonetheless


Check the eBay & Paypal confirmation emails the discount shows further down in the email. Also log in to your Paypal account, go to activity and click on the item you purchased and the discount should show as a Voucher (CUK) under the original price.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

C-Max said:


> Check the eBay & Paypal confirmation emails the discount shows further down in the email. Also log in to your Paypal account, go to activity and click on the item you purchased and the discount should show as a minus under the original price.


Nothing there, checked both the emails and the PayPal app, been charged full price
Should have twigged last night but I didn't bother reading the emails till this morning


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorted, the chap on the phone said they're having a lot of calls all about the same thing, so sounds like something has gone wrong for them
Will get the refund, just unsure as to exactly when due to the volume of returns

Cheers for the assistance guys


----------

